# Weather in Malaga?



## LAX Mom (Sep 15, 2011)

We would love to visit Malaga Spain and are wondering about the weather there. Our primary focus would be exploring the surrounding area & visiting towns nearby, not hanging out at the beach. We'd like nice weather for touring but not hot & humid. I imagine the summer is hot and crowded. We often travel in shoulder season when the crowds are lighter and the weather more mild.

When is a good time to visit this area of Spain?

What about February or March? Is that too early for decent weather?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 15, 2011)

That area's weather is moderated by the Mediterranean. It's usually more pleasant than the inland areas. We have been there in January (cool)- May and June (very pleasant). Inland at both times were colder in Jan. and warmer in June. I'd suspect Mar/Apr/May and Sept/Oct. to be about perfect for exploring the surrounding area. 

We'll be passing through there again next month, so check back.

Here's a link to climate- rather than weather- info: http://www.malaga-weather.com/category.30.html

I'd compare the climate there with S. California.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 15, 2011)

We went to Malaga several years back when our boys were in elementary school (they're now in middle school and high school) in FEBRUARY.  They had a week long midwinter break, the airfare was cheap, and we had a super easy exchange into a 3 bedroom condo.  It was FANTASTIC at that time of year!
The weather was what I would call "spring like" but we live in Michigan.  Like you, we were looking to tour rather than going to a beach.  Along the coast (and for several miles inland until the elevation started to climb) I would guess it was 60-70 degrees.  We went to Granada one day (for the Alhambra and other sights) and it was cold (probably right around freezing) but we had our winter coats.  In Rhonda (a hill town) we wore light sweaters and fall/spring type jackets and took the jackets on and off depending on the sun.  We also went to Morocco for the day, and it was cool (probably 50s).
The key is to dress in layers so you can peel layers off or put them on as the sun comes out or as your elevation climbs.  
One great thing about this time of year is there are FEW tourists, so it was very pleasant and even places that are typically crowded were uncrowded.  Restaurant owners were relaxed and friendly and had time to sit down and chat with our family.  
I understand that in the warm months it is a major beach & drinking place for most of Europe on cheap package tours.  We had none of that and no drunks.  Also, in the summer it is HOT!  Like "heat stroke" hot.  In the cooler spring months, you don't have to worry about that and can tour all day without taking a break.


----------



## pacman (Sep 15, 2011)

In Costa del Sol right now, about 30 km south of Malaga, and the weather has been perrrfect!  Sunny every day so far, and in the mid to high 20's, not sure what that is in Fahrenheit.  Has been somewhat warm a few days, but no complaints. Love it here! Heading to Portugal next week.

pacman


----------



## Margariet (Sep 15, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> We would love to visit Malaga Spain and are wondering about the weather there. Our primary focus would be exploring the surrounding area & visiting towns nearby, not hanging out at the beach. We'd like nice weather for touring but not hot & humid. I imagine the summer is hot and crowded. We often travel in shoulder season when the crowds are lighter and the weather more mild.
> 
> When is a good time to visit this area of Spain?
> 
> What about February or March? Is that too early for decent weather?



February is still too cold for me. March might be better but can be cold as well, especially at night. April and May are much better months to experience nice Spring weather. The tourist peak season is August. September will also be nice.


----------



## Conan (Sep 15, 2011)

pacman said:


> Sunny every day so far, and in the mid to high 20's, not sure what that is in Fahrenheit.  Has been somewhat warm a few days, but no complaints. Love it here! Heading to Portugal next week.
> pacman



20=68
25=77
30=86


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 15, 2011)

pacman said:


> not sure what that is in Fahrenheit.........Love it here! Heading to Portugal next week.
> 
> pacman



Sounds wonderful! Portugal is fantastic too.

Here' a little inaccurate ditty for converting Celsius to Fahrenheit:

*Thirty's HOT
Twenty's NICE
Ten is COOL and 
Zero is ICE
*
Jim


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses and great info! 
Jim, that weather/climate link is very helpful.
I'd really like to stay in the Costa del Sol area, but during a low season with decent weather. It sounds like spring & fall are the best options.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 16, 2011)

We stayed during Spring Break in April, 2010.  Got there despite the Ash Cloud.  Our weather was good for trips.  Beach was a bit cool, but do-able (even the topless area got traffic).

The week before, though, was a wash-out and the Brits who were stuck there because of the Ash Cloud told us that rain was a possibility that time of year, but less of a threat during Spring Break week.  We had one bad storm on our way to Gilbraltor, but a warm and sunny day when it was over.

BTW, we stayed at Marriott Marbella.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 16, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> We stayed during Spring Break in April, 2010.  Got there despite the Ash Cloud.  Our weather was good for trips.  Beach was a bit cool, but do-able (even the topless area got traffic).
> 
> The week before, though, was a wash-out and the Brits who were stuck there because of the Ash Cloud told us that rain was a possibility that time of year, but less of a threat during Spring Break week.  We had one bad storm on our way to Gilbraltor, but a warm and sunny day when it was over.
> 
> BTW, we stayed at Marriott Marbella.



April can still be unpredictable. You even have to put on the central heating from time to time, especially during the evenings. But it can be very warm as well. This year there was a very warm week in April but afterwards it got colder and wetter again. To see real stable summer weather you will have to wait until in the month of June. But in general April and May are good months for sightseeing.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 29, 2011)

Last year we had two weeks on the Costa del Sol (Marriotts at Marbella and Estepona) from March 26-April 9.  Had one half day of light rain and the rest all sunny.  A bit cool for swimming, but gorgeous for exploring.  

We would definitely go back shoulder season in Spring or Fall, as we really did not go to hang out on the beaches.  Nice enough for sun bathing, and if it had been warmer, the inland trips to Ronda, Seville, etc would have been really too hot. Sevilla was pushing the enjoyable range even then, as I love to wander the cities, but tend wear down rapidly when it hits the 90s.


----------



## alanmj (Sep 30, 2011)

Conan said:


> 20=68
> 25=77
> 30=86



The correct conversion from Celcius (or more correctly, Centigrade, as the astronomer Anders Celcius who devised 100 degrees between freezing and boiling water had - for some strange reason - set 0 degC as boiling water and 100 degC as freezing water) to Fahrenheit is 

*Multiply Celcius by 9/5 then add 32*

So, 20 x 9/5 = 36 + 32 = 68

This is because there are 100 degrees Celcius between freezing and boiling, but there are 180 degrees Farenheit (hence 9/5 = 180/100). But freezing is 0 degC but it is 32 degF, so you need to add the 32.


An easier approximation to remember (and calculate in your head) is

*Double Celcius then add 30*

So 20 doubled = 40 + 30 = 70

Close enough.

Then to go from Fahrenheit to Celcius, the approximation is:

*Subtract 30 from Farenheit then halve*

So 70 -30 = 40 then halved = 20


----------

